
A list of of landing pages and other marketing resources - eibrahim
https://github.com/eibrahim/landing-pages-resources
======
davidivadavid
Shameless plug:
[https://yourlandingpagesucks.com/](https://yourlandingpagesucks.com/)

------
kamphey
I would recommend adding Carrd.co to this list. It's been great for me to
quickly create beautiful landing pages with no coding.

~~~
eibrahim
Feel free to issue a PR and add it. Otherwise I will try and add it later
today. Thanks

